# What do you do with purple cabbage?



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

We joined an organic produce co-op, and we've been getting a bunch of purple cabbage. Problem is, I've no idea what to do with it. Ideas?

TIA!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

MMMMMMM I love red cabbage!

We slice it thin, and saute it in oil, a sprinkle of sugar and some vinegar. Salt and pepper. cover it and let it steam and let it get nice and crispy on the bottom. It is soo good!

Also, we make cabbage rolls with lots of veggies and rice for the filling adn call it rainbow dinner!


----------



## Czen:) (Jul 31, 2002)

Borsht. And thinly sliced in a salad.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

We use the crunchy parts in stir fry or fried rice.


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## nomadmom (Mar 30, 2003)

Make coleslaw!


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

You can do anything with purple that you would do with green.

If you make stew or soup though, it Will be purple.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

fry 2 onions (chunky) add 2 sour apples( diced), but a bay leave, salt and pepper, add a little water and the thinly sliced cabbage, boil, ad some white wine and 2 tbs of red currant jelly and bon appetit!


----------



## love2all (Dec 13, 2003)

Yummmmmy!!!!!!!!
I like to saute it with an apple and leek- use apple juice in the pan to cook it down soft. OR
My mom did this for us this summer and it is a new fav-
good organic ramen noodles baked in a toaster added to shredded raw carrots and purple cabage, add raisins and let flavors meld together for about 15 min before serving!
enjoy


----------



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

We got purple cabbage with our co-op produce too and this is what we did with it:

Spicy Southwestern Slaw

It was very, very good, but the kids wouldn't eat it. I am going to try some of the other suggestions you got here with the cabbage we got this week.


----------



## Saundra (Jul 13, 2002)

For a simple salad, slice the cabbage, then toss with a little balsamic vinegar and top it with toasted walnuts.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

My favorite thing to do with purple cabbage is fry it up with onions and potatoes. In butter with salt and pepper. Yum! It's good that way with curry too.


----------

